# Cotton Seed



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I usually have a vegetable garden but have decided to plant my garden in cotton this year. My wife is from west Tennessee and she misses it. Can someone tell me where to buy enough cotton seed for a 30X40 foot garden? I've seen it online in packs of a few seeds for 7-8$. I probably just need about a pound of it. Me and my bees thank you.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

If you don't find a source, i can send you some from the farm. I have grown it in the past, but it barely manages to flower by frost here.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I work for a firm that sells tons of cotton seed. I could probably collect a pound or two from the seed treatment line when we start running cotton seed.


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

I have looked in the vege/flower catalogs for packets of cotton seeds but haven't found any. Any ideas where to look? Are there any varieties that will grow in Upstate NY. I only wanted to plant a small row. Dcross, I would think WI would be similar to NY as far as growing conditions go.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

If you do a google search for shopping you will find many places. Harris Seed, Amazon etc. My neighbor grew it successfully here last year. It bloomed well, and lasted till late in the season. I am in central Indiana - south of you, but definately north of The South


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

My family buys it by the truckload, I just planted some from the pile. It's not unusual for it to sprout if it gets spilled in a damp spot while feeding. It was a nice enough foliage plant, our season is just too short.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the offers to those that offered. I had called my local farmers co-op and they had told me that they sold cotton seed by the 50 lb. bag for about $450 a bag. I was over there Saturday for something else and talked to a guy working there about it. He told me to follow him out back and gave me about three pounds of the feed seed you guys are talking about. He stressed that it's very important with cotton to wait till the soil had warmed up so it would all germinate. Here in middle Tennessee, that would be about the middle of May. Maybe I'll have enough cotton to knit some socks after the bees are through with it!


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveBee said:


> He told me to follow him out back and gave me about three pounds of the feed seed you guys are talking about.


Sounds like some of that four cent cotton I remember my grandmammy talking about. If it is, can I come help you pick it? 

Woke up this morning feelin' kinda rotten, 
'cause I gotta hold of some four-cent cotton.
Hey! ho! four-cent cotton.
Hey! ho! four-cent cotton.

Greg


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Please refrain from singing plantation songs on this forum. Thank you.


----------

